# mlíčnák



## parolearruffate

Ahoj.
Mlíčnák: vím, že to je ryba, samec. Má taký druhý význam? Asi vulgární?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj.
> Mlíčnák: vím, že to je ryba, samec. Má taký druhý význam? Asi vulgární?
> Děkuju
> Laura


Ne, není to vulgární, jen ironické.

Je to odvozeno od rčení "ještě mu teče (mateřské) mléko po bradě", t.j. je příliš mladý a nezkušený (na to, aby mohl poučovat starší, aby mohl dělat tuto práci atd., nebo zkrátka mladší než všichni ostatní kolem).

Jana

P.S. Někteří lidé tak říkají i prvním (= mléčným) zubům.


----------



## werrr

Mlíčnák (mlíčňák) může být hovorový výraz skoro pro všechno, co nějak souvisí s mlékem nebo mlíčím. Používávalo se to i pro mléčné bary, ale ty už asi ani neexistují. A také je to nádrž na sádkování ryb.

Ale jestli je to použito pro nějakou osobu, tak to je nepochybně myšleno tak, jak psala Jana.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

